# help! agressive baby tiel!



## sweetpea07 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi there! I am looking for any tips on bonding with an agressive baby tiel. I have always purchased hand fed babies but our new member was never handfed and hisses and bites when we hold it. Like I said, any advice or tips are appreciated!


----------



## CrazyArtist (Jul 10, 2014)

Mine did too but he is very friendly now.  He's presumably very afraid, since he was raised by his bird parents. Give the little one plenty of time to acclimate to it's new environment. I pet my bird and give him treats so he will associate hands with good things. He's a very sweet and snuggle bird now


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

CrazyArtist--May I ask how long it took, and what your process was?


----------



## Riley92 (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm in the process of taming my new one. He was supposed to be hand raised but I got him at 6month of age and doubt he was handled since. He is a hard biter who breaks skin. Cuttle bone helped blunt it and now he doesn't do any damage. I got him just over a month ago. He's stopped biting now but will hiss if I push him too much. I didn't bother trying to handle him until he was comfortable with me passing close to his cage. That took 2 weeks. Since my tiels are out of their cage most of the day I would only try and pick him up if he flew off onto the floor (wings are clipped). Didn't use my hand just a perch to get him to step up on. Last week I picked him up with the perch and then got him to step up onto my hand. Bit wary but didn't bite or hiss. Still an on going process but I just move on when I think he's not worried anymore. If you push them before they are comfortable it will frighten them more. Hope that helps and goodluck


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Food Bribery - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661

Taming lperry82 version - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073


----------

